# Drink four pints of beer once a week and you will gain 10 pounds a year



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

Check out this claim:



> If you were to have 4 drinks just one time per week you’d pack on an additional 10 pounds of body fat per year.



https://doctordavidfriedman.com/blog/the-skinny-on-alcohol-how-to-drink-and-avoid-weight-gain

I don’t believe that for one second.

You can have four drinks in a day without going over your BMR, never mind any other calories that you have burned during the day.

You can quite easily do some form of exercise before drinking and easily burn off more calories than the calories in four pints of beer.

You can go for a walk for a couple of hours the next day, you can go for a bike ride tbe next day, you can eat less the next day, etc, etc.

Why do people post such rubbish?


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Sep 2020)

It’s just an snappy, soundbitey way of saying that alcoholic drinks are more calorific than you might think, that is all.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> It’s just an snappy, soundbitey way of saying that alcoholic drinks are more calorific than you might think, that is all.



I think most people know that alcohol contains ‘empty calories’, but a cyclist or a non-cyclist can quite comfortably drink more than four pints *once *a week without ever putting on any weight, never mind *ten pounds *a year.

Loads of people drink more than four drinks and kebabs, pizzas, etc, once a week (typically on a weekend) and stay slim because they don’t do it every day and stay active every other day of the week.


----------



## sleuthey (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> I don’t believe that for one second.



I do. 169 Calories in a pint X 4 Pints per week X 52 weeks per year = 35152 calories. There are 3500 calories in a pound of body fat, so 35152 / 3500 = 10. 04 pounds. 

This obviously assumes that your weight is static before hand, you start drinking an additional 4 pints per week and no other variables change. This is NOT reality thus there will be objections to this claim. 

Most of us sacrifice the calories elsewhere in our diet or burn it off through exercise without thinking about it and 4 pints per week is not a problem.


----------



## alicat (27 Sep 2020)

I inserted these two emojis and the app mysteriously added the one of the cyclist banging his head against a brick wall. I deleted it of course.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

And if my Aunt had balls she'd be my Uncle.


----------



## Brandane (27 Sep 2020)

During my early working life, I spent 3 years at sea, then 2 years working in a pub. During that 5 years, and for a few subsequent years, I was, at a conservative estimate, drinking 5+ pints per DAY. I was still 10.5 stone into my mid 20's, at which point I started to calm the drinking down a bit. THAT was when I started to put weight on. These days I hardly drink at all, and struggle to keep my weight below 13.5 stone. So yes, my verdict would be that it is bollox.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2020)

Drinking an additional 4 pints a week rarely goes with adding an extra two hours exercise a week.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Drinking an additional 4 pints a week rarely goes with adding an extra two hours exercise a week.


Indeed, resulting in an overdeveloped right arm from lifting the weighty pi t glass to the lips many rimes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> You can quite easily do some form of exercise before drinking and easily burn off more calories than the calories in four pints of beer.
> 
> You can go for a walk for a couple of hours the next day, you can go for a bike ride tbe next day, you can eat less the next day, etc, etc.


I think the implication here is that you don't organise your life around engineering a calorie deficit that you can then fill with alcohol. 

The article itself seems to suggest that alcoholic drinks are calorific, (more than some people think) and that alcohol can lead to weight gain and other health problems such as fatty liver if not taken in moderation. All of which is pretty uncontroversial. 

There's a saying "you can't outrun a bad diet". Weight control by consuming excess calories then attempting to burn them off through exercise is a losing battle. Best adopt a healthy diet in the first place.

As for eating less the next day: If you are skimping on food in order to enable higher alcohol consumption that doesn't sound terribly healthy at all to me. But I'm not a medical expert, and I don't drink alcohol so hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2020)

I drink regularly but I'm still a 71kg 6 footer. I'd disappear if I gave beer up. I'm also pretty sure, though, that while I'm burning off the beer calories, I eat less, which is why I don't put weight on.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

It’s the same as the saying “everyone gains weight as he/she gets older”. It’s not true. It depends on many things. I know plenty of older people who are slimmer and in much better shape than people in their 20s or 30s.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> It’s the same as the saying “everyone gains weight as he/she gets older”. It’s not true. It depends on many things. I know plenty of older people who are slimmer and in much better shape than people in their 20s or 30s.


At 67 I am still the same weight as when I was 21. During my twenties I was a regular drinker and my weight never altered, though to be fair most of what I consumed went up against the wall the same night.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I drink regularly but I'm still a 71kg 6 footer. I'd disappear if I gave beer up. I'm also pretty sure, though, that while I'm burning off the beer calories, I eat less, which is why I don't put weight on.



How many pints do you normally have when you go out for a drink?


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> At 67 I am still the same weight as when I was 21. During my twenties I was a regular drinker and my weight never altered, though to be fair most of what I consumed went up against the wall the same night.



Exactly!

It’s not so much the alcohol that causes people to gain weight, but the amount of junk food they normally consume after they have finished drinking.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

I bet the only exercise (I’ll use the term loosely) those blokes who have beer bullies do is to walk to different pubs or shops for their beer.


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Check out this claim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drink 4 pints a week and you will live longer than non-drnkers
Plus the opposite sex will be more attractive


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> I bet the only exercise (I’ll use the term loosely) those blokes who have beer bullies do is to walk to different pubs or shops for their beer.


Unfortunately I have seen many of these guys powering up a 10% hill where I was reduced to crawl...
Beer bellies lie!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2020)

I wonder if people would be so touchy if someone suggested that eating an extra big mac and fries each week could lead to weight gain? 

4 pints and a big mac and fries both add up to somewhere between 700-800 kcal according to my quick checks.

Yebbut you could always go for a walk the next day to offset it ... for about two and a half hours or so.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if people would be so touchy if someone suggested that eating an extra big mac and fries each week could lead to weight gain?
> 
> 4 pints and a big mac and fries both add up to somewhere between 700-800 kcal according to my quick checks.
> 
> Yebbut you could always go for a walk the next day to offset it ... for about two and a half hours or so.



It’d be somewhat more than 2.5 hours walking to offset


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’d be somewhat more than 2.5 hours walking to offset


I can imagine. I was picking the first reference I found with suggested kcal per hour for walking and doing the calculations in my head. I knew that the answer would come out to "an unreasonably long time".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I can imagine. I was picking the first reference I found with suggested kcal per hour for walking and doing the calculations in my head. I knew that the answer would come out to "an unreasonably long time".



Be about 6 hours walking. Add an hour for the drinking and 30 mins for Big Mac and fries. That’s 7.5 hours you suddenly have to find.


----------



## Lovacott (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Check out this claim: I don’t believe that for one second.



I drink beer at the weekends and I pile on the weight between Friday 5pm and Monday 6am.

Beer is basically bread in a can and if you drink it, you will put on some pounds.

Saturday and Sunday, I eat bread by the truckload and drink beer from a bucket.

But life is all about compromises so as long as you lay off it for four or five days, the occasional session won't kill you.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> At 67 I am still the same weight as when I was 21. During my twenties I was a regular drinker and my weight never altered, though to be fair most of what I consumed went up against the wall the same night.


you should have marketed that diet plan - with a suitably catchy name.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> How many pints do you normally have when you go out for a drink?


Usually 2 or 3 but it's pretty much nightly.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Be about 6 hours walking. Add an hour for the drinking and 30 mins for Big Mac and fries. That’s 7.5 hours you suddenly have to find.



Surely that can’t be right. One can walk three miles an hour at a moderate pace for two or three hours and burn 500-800 calories.

One definitely burns more than 100 calories if he or she walks at a moderate pace for an hour.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I drink beer at the weekends and I pile on the weight between Friday 5pm and Monday 6am.
> 
> Beer is basically bread in a can and if you drink it, you will put on some pounds.
> 
> ...



Except those pounds you see on the scales are just pounds from water retention and they disappear after a couple or few days. Someone drinking even excessively for one night is not going to be putting on four pounds (14,000 calories), absolutely no way.

Exactly. It’s all about moderation. It’s the same as when people say, “how come he/she is so slim but is eating a burger and fries?” It’s because those slim people aren’t in McDonald’s every day and more than likely have fairly active lifestyles. Again, it all comes down to moderation.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

I put on loads of weight when I was drinking and eating crap. It was the latter which genuinely caused me to put on so much weight and not the former per say. I was also not doing very little exercise.

Beer, bread, sweets, etc, will not cause you to put on weight alone. It comes down to many factors. As long as you have something in moderation e.g. if you have a few beers with your friends on a Friday night, and eat healthy food and keep an active lifestyle then you can still lose weight or at least not put on lots of weight.


----------



## Globalti (27 Sep 2020)

Adding weight would be good for me right now as I'm down to under 70 kgs and my stamina is poor. That's what living on supermarket meals does for you.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think the implication here is that you don't organise your life around engineering a calorie deficit that you can then fill with alcohol.
> 
> The article itself seems to suggest that alcoholic drinks are calorific, (more than some people think) and that alcohol can lead to weight gain and other health problems such as fatty liver if not taken in moderation. All of which is pretty uncontroversial.



But, the guy is going on as if people can’t burn off the calories of four pints easily. I mean, really? It’s about 800-900 at the most. All what someone has to do the next day (assuming he/she isn’t in an 800-900 calorie deficit anyway) is go for a walk, go to walk (if he/she is in an active job), go for a bike ride, etc.



> There's a saying "you can't outrun a bad diet". Weight control by consuming excess calories then attempting to burn them off through exercise is a losing battle. Best adopt a healthy diet in the first place.



I didn’t mean that someone should eat loads of junk food and then do exercise for hours and hours in order not to gain weight. Simply keep active, for the most part you just have to eat healthy food and allow yourself once a week to have a takeaway, a few pints, etc, and you will be fine. One night a week drinking a few pints is not going to make you put on weight as long as you keep in a calorie deficit which is not difficult. 



> As for eating less the next day: If you are skimping on food in order to enable higher alcohol consumption that doesn't sound terribly healthy at all to me. But I'm not a medical expert, and I don't drink alcohol so hey, I could be wrong.



Well we all know the recommended amount of calories a man or woman should have daily, but some people just aren’t big eaters, it is as simple as that. Or, they eat more healthy types of food which allow them to be able to eat a lot but not actually consume a lot of calories.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Surely that can’t be right. One can walk three miles an hour at a moderate pace for two or three hours and burn 500-800 calories.
> 
> One definitely burns more than 100 calories if he or she walks at a moderate pace for an hour.



It’s 1600 calories for the McMeal and beers and walking at 3 mph does not burn 500-800 calories per hour😂


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s 1600 calories for the McMeal and beers and walking at 3 mph does not burn 500-800 calories per hour😂



I meant just the beers (so let’s just say 800 calories).

Not per hour, walking for two or three hours.

Pay attention to what I post.

Again...

“One can walk three miles an hour at a moderate pace for *two or three hours* and burn 500-800 calories.

One definitely burns more than 100 calories if he or she walks at a moderate pace for an hour.”

The last part is because you think someone needs to walk for about six hours which is utter rubbish. What would he/she be doing?Crawling? Rolling?


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s 1600 calories for the McMeal and beers and walking at 3 mph does not burn 500-800 calories per hour😂


What my point was that if *INSTEAD* of referring to 4 pints, the author had referred to a big mac and fries, then it wouldn't have elicited such a defensive response.

Of course if people want to have a big mac AND 4 pints that's going to take a long while to walk off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> I meant just the beers (so let’s just say 800 calories).
> 
> Not per hour, walking for two or three hours.



About 3 hours for just the beers. So you’ve still got to find an extra 4 hours in your week just for that.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> About 3 hours for just the beers. So you’ve still got to find an extra 4 hours in your week just for that.



Not at all...

If you have a job which means you are active all day then you have nothing to worry about at all because you’ll burn the calories of just by going to work.

Or, go for a walk in the morning for one hour and then go for a bike ride after work.

The choices are endless.


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

As if YukonBoy thinks I’m a troll or whatever he used to call me, but he thinks someone needs to find four hours a week to burn off 800 calories!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> But, the guy is going on as if people can’t burn off the calories of four pints easily.


I think you should read the article again. It all reads as good sense to me. Certainly nothing controversial or remarkable.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Surely that can’t be right. *One can walk three miles an hour at a moderate pace for two or three hours and burn 500-800 calories.*
> 
> One definitely burns more than 100 calories if he or she walks at a moderate pace for an hour.


Less than 500 over the three hours.


----------



## alicat (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> But, the guy is going on as if people can’t burn off the calories of four pints easily. I mean, really? It’s about 800-900 at the most. All what someone has to do the next day (assuming he/she isn’t in an 800-900 calorie deficit anyway) is go for a walk, go to walk (if he/she is in an active job), go for a bike ride, etc.



I inferred the same as @Dogtrousers when I read the article. You seem obsessed with weight loss. I've been reducing my calorie intake since New Year and I spend no time and effort agonising about it. My BMI has gone down by about 5% to 25.5%. Just remind me what yours is? Is it time to visit your GP and show her/him some of your posts on here?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2020)

My BMI is 21. I burn off all my calories arguing on the internet.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My BMI is 21. I burn off all my calories arguing on the internet.


That could be worse than drinking the 4 pints of beer, weight gain wise.

@LemonJuice, are you basing your figure(s) on beer that hasn't been cooled. 

Colder food causes your body to work harder to bring cold food/drink up to body temperature. This requires energy from somewhere.


----------



## Profpointy (27 Sep 2020)

Thinking about my average consumption over the last 40 years I must be what 700 or 800lbs heavier than I would have been (maybe a lot more if I'm honest)


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Less than 500 over the three hours.



What is your source? What are your calculations? I mean, are you seriously suggesting someone is only going to burn at the MOST 55 calories per hour which will equal 495 calories (55 x 3 x 3)? I don’t think so.

Here is my source:

Estimate: 754 calories.

https://www.fatsecret.com/fitness/walking-(moderate)-3-mph

That’s an estimate based on someone who is 160 pounds (11.4 stone) which is fairly light and is a good weight to use. People who are heavier (many people are!) will burn MORE calories!!!


----------



## LemonJuice (27 Sep 2020)

alicat said:


> I inferred the same as @Dogtrousers when I read the article. You seem obsessed with weight loss. I've been reducing my calorie intake since New Year and I spend no time and effort agonising about it. My BMI has gone down by about 5% to 25.5%. Just remind me what yours is? Is it time to visit your GP and show her/him some of your posts on here?



I hit the goal I wanted to ages ago, but I was too busy to post on here. I’ve lost more weight since then and I want to lose a couple of more pounds. My BMI is 64.8 now and I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Estimate: 754 calories.
> 
> https://www.fatsecret.com/fitness/walking-(moderate)-3-mph
> 
> What is your source?


There's no variation for weight there. Which is more important than walking speed.

From your link
_"Please note that there are many factors that may contribute to your total calories expended. Total energy requirements may vary according to gender, age, muscle mass, height and other genetic and environmental factors."_


----------



## LemonJuice (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's no variation for weight there. Which is more important than walking speed.
> 
> From your link
> _"Please note that there are many factors that may contribute to your total calories expended. Total energy requirements may vary according to gender, age, muscle mass, height and other genetic and environmental factors."_



So tell me your source which states that the MOST an average will burn is 45 calories per mile.

Don’t try and wiggle out of giving a source for your bizarre claim.

You stated that someone will burn LESS than 500 calories if he/she walks for three hours. So I decided to work out what was the most calories someone could burn according to you. So that means according to you the most someone can burn per a mile is 45 calories. Thus, 45 (calories) x 3 (three miles) x 3 (three hours) = 495 calories. That’s the MOST you claim someone can burn...

You’re posting utter claptrap.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2020)

I'm a vegan. I'll live for a very long time and not have much fun while I'm doing it.


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Sep 2020)

The article is Bullshit. I grew up around the pub scene. I know too many who live in pubs and aren't fat, eat like a champ and are only moderately active. Genetics play a part im sure.

Disclaimer: Im not a scientist...


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> I hit the goal I wanted to ages ago, but I was too busy to post on here. I’ve lost more weight since then and I want to lose a couple of more pounds. *My BMI is 64.8 now and I couldn’t be happier.*



Are you sure about this? 30 is classed as obese! 😄

Loved reading this thread. Nice to start the day with a laugh........

The calories from alcohol are useless ones, much harder to shift than the odd splurge on extra food in my experience.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

My BMI is 31. Yet ive a 54 inch chest, a 35 inch waist, 19 inch pipes, and the last body fat test I had put me at 17%. BMI has about as much science behind it as Dr Accy's Patent Diarrhoea Cure Medicine, which we all know is swadust and cat litter mixed in curry sauce.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> My BMI is 31. Yet ive a 54 inch chest, a 35 inch waist, 19 inch pipes, and the last body fat test I had put me at 17%. BMI has about as much science behind it as Dr Accy's Patent Diarrhoea Cure Medicine, which we all know is swadust and cat litter mixed in curry sauce.


It works as a rough guide. The acceptable BMI for my height has a range of 2st 4lbs. If you are an athlete, body builder or some other variant, you know that BMI doesn't apply to you. For the vast majority of people who don't have excessive muscle mass, it works just fine.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Sep 2020)

I normally run to the pub and walk twice as far on the way home


----------



## winjim (28 Sep 2020)

I mean the second paragraph literally has a calculation of the amount of exercise you need to do...


----------



## winjim (28 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> I mean the second paragraph literally has a calculation of the amount of exercise you need to do...


FWIW I don't trust any 'wellbeing' blogs, especially ones which are selling supplements and the like, but this specific article does mention exercise, which seems to be the basis of the op's argument.


Edit: Also, I have time in my week to fit in an extra four pints. I certainly don't have time to modify my level of physical activity in any meaningful way.


----------



## Salad Dodger (28 Sep 2020)

If I drank four pints I would gain about 3 pounds of weight......... in the form of a plaster cast, because I would assuredly fall over if I tried to walk around with 4 pints of beer inside me!
I have never had a high tolerance for alcohol. Yes, I do like A pint or A glass of wine, but I stop at one because I will get in a state if I go beyond one.......


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> It works as a rough guide. The acceptable BMI for my height has a range of 2st 4lbs. If you are an athlete, body builder or some other variant, you know that BMI doesn't apply to you. For the vast majority of people who don't have excessive muscle mass, it works just fine.


Its not even any use as a rough guide, for 2 simple reasons.

First, the basic datum for the modern version of the system was gathered in the late 1940s when food rationing was still in force. The population had not had a decent meal between them in a decade.p, yet thats the population data that went into the model.

Second, it takes no account of differing somatotypes.

If everyone shared the same physiology and the same diet it would be useful as a rough guide, but they don't use it as such and it isn't. According to BMI I'm clinically obese, but im so lean that during medicals in the past nurses have had difficulty using calipers on parts of my body to take the lard measurements.

And the other problem is that the front line NHS do not, by and large, use it as a rough guide. They blindly use it as gospel. Ive lost count of the number of times a doctor or nurse has, without engaging any thought process, told me to lose weight because of my BMI - "I'm already in the below-average body fat band, so which limb would you like me to amputate?" usually wakes them up and makes them look at the actual story and not just the headline.

The very NHS that uses it so much has, with the other hand, discredited it as long ago as the 1960's, yet still it persists.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/265215


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Not at all...
> 
> If you have a job which means you are active all day then you have nothing to worry about at all because you’ll burn the calories of just by going to work.
> 
> ...



You already have that in your activity per week, this is an additional 4 hours on top that for the beers and walking.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> So tell me your source which states that the MOST an average will burn is 45 calories per mile.
> 
> Don’t try and wiggle out of giving a source for your bizarre claim.
> 
> ...



For someone who asks questions like does drinking water make you lose weight, this post and your replies seems very out of character to your previous posts. Careful you don’t blow your cover.


----------



## keithmac (28 Sep 2020)

I've knocked the booze on the head for a while, weight loss been one of the reasons, don't eat loads and need to shed 1/2 a stone.

I was down to 24 BMI last year (76kg 5'10), this was top end of "healthy" and I definitely wouldn't want to lose any more than that, currently 80kg (obese apparently).

I could eat like a horse and drink like a fish in my 20's not the same in my 40's unfortunately!.

The body is very efficient and takes a fair effort to burn calories in any big quantity, you can't outrun a bad diet.

I suffer from the munchies after drinking as well, plus a more food than usual the day after to soak it up..

I know people who eat less so they can have a good drink, each to their own.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2020)

The intended use for BMI was, IIRC, as a measure to be applied to populations and for screening. So you could say that population X tends to be overweight. And for screening, individuals Y and Z may need to be checked further out (superman @Drago, you're OK, but not you, Porky McPorkface).

But as Drago's article suggests it may not even be the best for that. 

As to this whole silly thread, the article does indeed contain one small error. The author should have inserted the phrase "all other things being equal" in the assertion that taking 4 drinks at a single go, once per week, would lead to weight gain. But the article was always going to be unpopular as people don't like being told that their behaviour is unhealthy, especially when the subject is alcohol.

Of course it's _possible _to drink alcohol beyond moderate levels and manage your weight and fitness but the more you drink the more extreme the measures that you need to take. A number of successful sportsmen have been functioning alcoholics. The footballer Tony Adams was an example of this. I read his autobiography years ago and IIRC it was a pretty good read.


----------



## BigMeatball (28 Sep 2020)

Brandane said:


> During my early working life, I spent 3 years at sea, then 2 years working in a pub. During that 5 years, and for a few subsequent years, I was, at a conservative estimate, drinking 5+ pints per DAY. I was still 10.5 stone into my mid 20's, at which point I started to calm the drinking down a bit. THAT was when I started to put weight on. These days I hardly drink at all, and struggle to keep my weight below 13.5 stone. So yes, my verdict would be that it is bollox.



It's your metabolism slowing down with age. It's not bollox, it's just you getting old.


----------



## LemonJuice (28 Sep 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> It's your metabolism slowing down with age. It's not bollox, it's just you getting old.



That’s true, but it is still not the reason why people become overweight or obese. Stay active and eat healthy and you’ll be fine.


----------



## LemonJuice (28 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Are you sure about this? 30 is classed as obese! 😄
> 
> Loved reading this thread. Nice to start the day with a laugh........
> 
> The calories from alcohol are useless ones, much harder to shift than the odd splurge on extra food in my experience.



I’m sure about that. I eat 16” pizzas, large kebabs with chilli sauce, etc, etc.


----------



## snorri (28 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> I know plenty of older people who are slimmer and in much better shape than people in their 20s or 30s.


I think most of the alcoholics I've known had a body weight which fell within the "healthy" guidelines.


----------



## LemonJuice (28 Sep 2020)

I can’t get any bib shorts to fit my waist so I have to wear shoot catchers.


----------



## LemonJuice (28 Sep 2020)

snorri said:


> I think most of the alcoholics I've known had a body weight which fell within the "healthy" guidelines.



Most of those people will be what is known as “skinny fat”. I was referring to people who are genuinely lean people.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2020)

LemonJuice said:


> Don’t start crying because I noticed your inability to comprehend one of my posts.
> 
> Suck it up, buttercup.
> 
> I’ll pay the you the compliment of believing that you think someone burns more than 45 calories per mile.



Come now, you are not in the play ground with your fellow five year olds. Just that if you are going the fake an account and character, at least try and stay the same persona rather than flit about. You were doing so well until now.

P.S. The 45 calories per mile comment wasn't mine, suggest you might like to go to Specsavers.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2020)

Mod Note:
thread locked, this discussion is not going anywhere.
Have a good day.


----------

